# marinated smoked elk w/QVIEW



## erain (Sep 13, 2008)

i had good luck with a brisky last week using some grill mates peppercorn garlic, so i decided to ck out what else they had. i pulled some elk from the freezer(which is startin to look kinda bare) found a piece of backstrap,a chunk of bott round, and a smaller piece of top round. these all are decent cuts esp the back strap and the bottom round, i think the top round be pretty good if cut like a london broil. went to store last nite found a chipolte pepper,a southwest, and a zesty herb marinade. so i got one of each and will give them a try.

top piece is top round,left is backstrap, and rt is bottom round.


top round got the chipolte,backstrap got zesty herb, and bottom round got the southwest treatment.


left to rt, b/s,bottom,top.


will finish up pics when done!!! thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds and looks great Erain. Will be waiting for the results.


----------



## supervman (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, when I FIRST saw the post 
I figured it was posted by Erain 
Well, either that or Erain :) 

Looks good buddy!


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

here we go, on the bottom is bottom round,on left is top round, and on top is back strap. took em up to 125-130 and pulled and foiled and wrapped in towels to rest as the individual roasts reached temp. smoked with hickory today.


top round


bottom round


backstrap


my plate!!!!


thks for ckin my q/view!!!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 14, 2008)

Man, Just that meat alone looks great. Bet it will turn out good for you.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks perfect. Great Job Erain


----------



## davenh (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks perfectly cooked erain 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I've been liking the wet marinades. Got some spares soaking now for tomorrow.


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job buddy, looks delicious.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 14, 2008)

erain
Looks great, very mouth watering..... What do you think of the Chipotle Pepper flavor, I have not tried that yet?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks perfect Erain! What ya smokin tomorrow and can I come over? lol


----------



## krusher (Sep 14, 2008)

looks great E,  I didn't see this last night and was wondering what that good lookin meat was siting beside your squash.  I need to come out there and get some of that!!


----------



## daboys (Sep 14, 2008)

That really turned out great Erain. A friend at work has some elk for me . I think I'll do it this way!


----------



## meat-man (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great bud
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   please pass some my way


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 14, 2008)

YUMMY E!!!
Which of the three did you like the most? They all look wonderful...now where does a girl in So Cal get some elk??


----------



## grothe (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like they came out perfect! Nice and juicey!!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great Erain-just a hint though-start making your own seasonings,I know U can
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . PM me if u can't find specialty spices.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking good Eraine.   Elk is a favorite here.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW!almost missed this one!Great job erain


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 12, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but how long did/do you smoke them?


----------



## erain (Mar 12, 2010)

til internal temp is 135ish, foil and wrap in towels and put in a small cooler to rest a while before slicing. will end up med rare.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

OH man those are perfect.


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks great nice job


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 12, 2010)

Which was best?


----------



## erain (Mar 12, 2010)

man that was 2008... have slept since then lol, i remember eating them all, for sure which was best i really cant remember.


----------

